# IH 3400A Jumping out of Gear



## etemplet (May 6, 2012)

This has been an issue since I got this machine (manual transmission 8 speed). I am not anxious to get into the transmission as there is so much to remove to get at it. Here is what the machine does.

Forward Gears work fine. When I move into reverse, as soon as load is applied it goes a few feet and jumps out of gear. I have to stop, hold it in position and keep my hand on the lever. This happens in 2nd and 3rd gears. I am pretty confident it would happen in the other gears as well. Sometimes, the machine backs up just fine.

1. It could be an adjustment to the linkage..... maybe.

2. I am wondering if there may be a snap ring missing or worn part in the transmission allowing the shaft or gear to move and knock the gear and lever out of range.

3. Could be a damaged or worn gear. I know the transmission has some wear I just don't want to get into rebuilding too much. It works OK enough for me.

*** Then there is always.... Are Parts available ??? ***

As I stated, I don't have much of a problem operating the machine, as Is. However, I am a machinist by trade and am not afraid to work on anything. I just have to restrain myself sometimes. LOL


----------



## etemplet (May 6, 2012)

Sorry, I didn't see my old post from last year on this topic. Here it is 

http://www.tractorforum.com/f192/ih-3400-trasmission-shifting-21017/


----------

